# help pcc trolley



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok i have taken the body off the frame to install people and to add tissue paper all that is done. Now we are trying to get the body back on the frame. The body is on all except for a little bit on the front end about a 1/8 inch. The front is not quite flush with the frame.HELP


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Check to see if the subframe that holds the people is tight down against the metal chassis tightly at each end. 

Make sure the two door assemblies are tight against the shell, they are only secured at one end, in the roof. 

Greg


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg thanks for the reply. My wife and myself kept looking to see what it could be that was stopping the body from aligning with the frame. Well we found the problem. I put a engineer in the drivers seat and the top of his hat and his nose were to big to let the body fit down on the frame. He now looks like frankenstein. But the trolley is back together again. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job, Pete.... The old saying "Whatever works" is appropriate....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A tip for anyone else opening one up: There are some wires routed in channels in the chassis, and they barely fit, so when one pops up, the sub frame with the seats won't sit flush. 

Greg


----------

